

Analyst has seen Apple tablet, predicts September launch - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10301611-1.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
mechanical_fish
_PC makers have paused production on next-generation Netbooks until they see
what Apple's come up with_

In the Elder Days people used to give companies like IBM a lot of grief for
preannouncing products, thus freezing the entire rest of the industry in place
out of fear.

The sight of people freezing in place because of _rumors_ of _whispers_ of
_unconfirmed sightings_ of a _cheezy Photoshop mockup_ of an Apple product
makes me think that IBM may have gotten a bad rap. When people are under the
spell they'll act afraid no matter _what_ the scary company says. If Apple
preannounces a tablet they'll die of fear. If Apple does _not_ preannounce a
tablet they'll die of fear anyway.

Of course, it may be that nobody cares but coffee-chugging rumor-mongering
tech journalists and this article is just full of nonsense. It certainly
offers little evidence of credibility.

~~~
andygeers
I find it hard to imagine a company genuinely putting their research and
development on hold and just sitting there twiddling their thumbs whilst they
wait for Apple to announce their new product. If they are, then all credit to
Apple, I say - when you can make your competitors stop dead without actually
doing anything, you deserve to win!

------
superjared
_As for concrete details about the device itself, the veteran analyst had only
one thing to say about his or her hands-on experience: "The machine impresses
with its display of hi-def video content. It's better than the average movie
experience, when you hold this thing in your hands."_

This smells like BS to me.

------
georgekv
FYI, the original Barron's article requires a subscription:

(<http://online.barrons.com/article/SB124907975033998015.html>)

And to summarize, still lots of smoke in the distance regarding the One Tablet
to Rule Them All, but little heat as of yet.

